
Why Most Software Engineers Don’t Contribute to Open Source - ingve
https://devwp.eu/community/why-most-software-engineers-dont-contribute-to-open-source/
======
oceanghost
How about. I'd rather spend time with my daughter than impress idiots I've
never met by working for free?

No other profession is expected to work nights and weekends in order to be
considered competent.

